# Newbie with some Amiter Questions!



## simon.f.doran (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all - first of all great site!

I am wanting to build some really low budget speakers

I know that the more I spend, the better the sound and all, but they are only to go in my room at uni and I plan to run them off a vintage NAD amp

I have a few pairs of second hand speakers that I plan to remove from their housing and build a new cabinet around them. Some Kenwood, some Sony and poss some Pioneers.

Now for the Questions ...

- Volume, if the speakers I am planning on converting have a large volume, will I need to match this volume with the speakers I make?

- Does the volume then change the quality of sound? - Will I really notice it not being a huge Audio geek?

- I am guessing many of you like to be able to see the front of the speakers, but does having a fabric cover over the speakers change the quality of sound? or is it just aesthetics?

- and finally (and rather embarrassingly) what is inside a pair of commercially manufactured speakers!?

Simon


----------



## simon.f.doran (Feb 13, 2009)

and yes.... I did spell amateur like that! :coocoo:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

As far as low budget speakers are concerned: check out www.zaphaudio.com -- he has some free designs that are pretty easy to build and don't cost that much. He walks you through the process.

Volume in a speaker acts as a spring in a sealed speaker or ported speaker. When the cone moves back it pushes on the air. The increased pressure resists the motion. Proper sizing for the speaker keeps a good trade-off of tightness-of-sound, low end extension, and overall frequency response. The effect is less apparent in a ported speaker, since the air can escape though the port, but then you have tuning of the port volume as well. 

The short answer is, the volume is selected based on the driver itself and what you want the final speaker to sound like. No easy answer like bigger is better or smaller is faster.

Welcome to the Shack! :wave:


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

How much is a really low budget speaker? What dimensions of a box can you handle?


----------

